# WOW 30,000 Toy Cars?! Check Out The World's Largest Toy Collection!



## AutoGuide.com

Your collection of HotWheels and die-cast cars has nothing, and we mean nothing, on Billy Karam's toy car collection.

Comprised of over 30,0000 model cars, it's the largest such collection in the world an even boasts a Guinness Book of World Records certificate to prove it. 

Watch this Video and Wish you had these many toy cars as a kid


More: *WOW 30,000 Toy Cars?! Check Out The World's Largest Toy Collection!* on CarCrushing.com


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

:inout:


----------



## MIKE HAWK

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe




----------



## FirmeJoe




----------



## FirmeJoe




----------



## FirmeJoe




----------



## FirmeJoe




----------



## FirmeJoe




----------



## FirmeJoe




----------



## ONE8SEVEN

bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## teknik22

i got a ways to go still to catch him


----------



## KAKALAK

they are out of the package so not worth any money :inout:


----------

